# Looking for a better quality FP kit



## WarrenM (Jun 28, 2014)

So I have looked at a lot of the kits online at PSI and Woodcrafters, as well as local stores and all of the FP kits seem either really cheaply made out of cheap looking plastic, or they are nicer and heavier but super cheesy looking with overly ornate scrollwork and fake jewels.

Can anyone point me in the direction or make some suggestions to me of some better quality and looking kits pkease? I really am looking for something in a white gold/rhodium finish.


----------



## NittanyLion (Jun 28, 2014)

I suggest you Start with a Jr. Gent 2.  PSI's line of quality fountain pen kits are very limited.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jun 28, 2014)

WarrenM said:


> So I have looked at a lot of the kits online at PSI and Woodcrafters, as well as local stores and all of the FP kits seem either really cheaply made out of cheap looking plastic, or they are nicer and heavier but super cheesy looking with overly ornate scrollwork and fake jewels.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction or make some suggestions to me of some better quality and looking kits pkease? I really am looking for something in a white gold/rhodium finish.



Personally I would recommend the jr. Statesman at exotic blanks or the emperor. If you really want something out of the ordinary you can get a hold of Mike Redburn at silver pens parts and have him cast you up solid silver & 18kt gold hardware on any tube set you want.

Also set  hit on it as well Jr Gent.


----------



## BeSquare (Jun 28, 2014)

The rhodium jr gent 2's as non post able pens look very classy are well made and sell very well for me. Clean lines nice fitting hardware and a good eight feel in the hand. 

I've also had good luck with the Atrax from exotic blanks. They make a fine pen. 

Rich


----------



## kyaggie (Jun 28, 2014)

The simple lines of the solid stainless Desire/Hancock from Lazerlinez/Woodcraft produces a very elegant looking pen that feels great in the hand.

Mike


----------



## ChrisN (Jun 28, 2014)

Jr. Gent is my basic fountain/rollerball set. The upgrade would be Lazerlinez' Optimus Desire stainless steel kits. Both kits are simple but elegant, and the Gent allows you to replace the cap finial insert with a matching or contrasting turned finial.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 28, 2014)

I've made a Pristina fountain pen, which I got from Classic Nib (link). I like the feel of it, nice weight and seems to be quality.

Here's mine, wrapped in some amboyna burl.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 28, 2014)

Actually the PSI Classic Elite 2 makes a pretty decent fountain pen.  Jr Gent 1 isn't bad if you can find them. I think there's a pretty decent selection and a pretty wide price range to find what you need.  The Classic (sold under a couple of different names) isn't too shabby either for the price you pay.  It depends on the venue where you're operating and the size of pen you're looking for.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 28, 2014)

Silverpenparts.com


----------



## nativewooder (Jun 28, 2014)

Geeeeez!  There are lots of vendors listed here and they all are better than the two slop shops you looked at.  It has been a long time but I think all you have to do is press "Links" and start looking.


----------



## keithbyrd (Jun 28, 2014)

Statesman from Craft Supply; Jr Statesman II from Craft Supply, Exotic or Classic Nib, Atrax at  Beartooth Woods, Exotics - personal favorite is the Jr Statesman!  Knock out the finial and replace with material of pen!  There are lots of choices - these are great vendors and pens


----------



## BSea (Jun 28, 2014)

The Eagle from Lazerlinez is American made out of all stainless steel. The finial is not attached, so you can turn a custom finial out of matching materials or use the one supplied.

Here's one of mine (Actually, a Marksman Eagle, but basically the same).


----------

